# July 06 Challenge Photos - "Landscapes"



## TwistMyArm (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey everyone thanks a lot for participating! We have another great group of photos this month. There are 57 photos in all.

Landscapes

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting. The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select Sorted By: "Image Name" Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## Alison (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow, what a tough decision! Fantastic entries everyone!


----------



## TTPeter (Aug 1, 2006)

great pics every one, too bad mine isnt there


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 1, 2006)

ok /i chose the best one..but honestly I expected something...different  although I found a few great ones!


----------



## Soul Rebel (Aug 1, 2006)

Im just glad I got a vote. Ill call myself a winner right now, lol.


----------



## Boston® (Aug 1, 2006)

Do all the photos that were submitted go into voting?


----------



## macawlvr (Aug 1, 2006)

I voted, great photo's everyone.


----------



## NeoMikel (Aug 1, 2006)

Great job all!


----------



## meotter (Aug 1, 2006)

Boston® said:
			
		

> Do all the photos that were submitted go into voting?


assuming the photos met the criteria of the rules, then yes (i.e. proper file size, etc.)


----------



## Boston® (Aug 1, 2006)

meotter said:
			
		

> assuming the photos met the criteria of the rules, then yes (i.e. proper file size, etc.)


Who should I talk to then to ask why my image I submitted isn't present?


----------



## castrol (Aug 1, 2006)

Soul Rebel said:
			
		

> Im just glad I got a vote. Ill call myself a winner right now, lol.


Pretty great feeling huh? I said the same thing a couple of months ago. 

Nevermind, it's working now.

Man, there are a lot of great photos in there... how to choose just one.


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 1, 2006)

i must say, i'm quite impressed with some of the photos this time!  probably even more so than with any of the other ones we've done in the past...


----------



## TwistMyArm (Aug 2, 2006)

Boston® said:
			
		

> Who should I talk to then to ask why my image I submitted isn't present?



You can send me a PM. Give me your name and email address that it would have been sent from and I can see if I recieved anything. Although if you didn't recieve any kind of reply when it was submitted then it wasn't recieved.


----------



## Mohain (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow, I dont stand a chance, lol! At least I've been voted for 

There are some very good images there. I think this theme was always going to attract a large number of good images tho.

Good job all


----------



## nakedyak (Aug 2, 2006)

man, tons of amazing photos. we've got some great photographers here!


----------



## mad_malteaser (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow! An awesome turn out and a really difficult job deciding. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Paul Ron (Aug 5, 2006)

They are all beautiful, this is going to hard.


----------



## Chase (Aug 5, 2006)

Wonderful job everyone! Was a tough choice.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Aug 9, 2006)

Congrats photo 42, whoever you may be?? LOL


----------



## NeoDude (Aug 10, 2006)

Yep, Congrats Mr 42. Just pipped me to the post although it was close :mrgreen:


----------



## Mohain (Aug 15, 2006)

Someone nudge TwistMyArm, I'm gagging to find out who the winner was


----------



## TwistMyArm (Aug 17, 2006)

Sorry, I completely dropped the ball on this one. 

Yes congrats goes out to crystalview who submitted photo 42.


----------



## mad_malteaser (Aug 17, 2006)

Well done crystalview. That is a beautiful shot. 

Who was responsible for #47?


----------



## Mohain (Aug 18, 2006)

Amazing shot crystalview. I knew I didn't stand a chance when I saw that. Congratulations.  

I was number 47, thanks for my 7 votes whoever you were (I assume you were one mad_malteaser)? :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 18, 2006)

Congratulations, crystalview.

So sorry I missed this one completely and therefore did not vote ... I find that 79 votes is WAY TOO FEW, there should be MANY more, what with 57 entries ... not all of which I understand how they go with the given theme, but that is just me.

MANY a good skyscape to be seen, dramatic skies add a lot to a nice landscape photo, don't they? Hence Mohain, your pic had to make a sure 7 votes at least, what with THAT sky, too.

Now I am very curious to see how people are going to interpret "Absence", and I hope that at the beginning of September MANY MORE members will come and vote!


----------



## mad_malteaser (Aug 18, 2006)

Mohain said:
			
		

> Amazing shot crystalview. I knew I didn't stand a chance when I saw that. Congratulations.
> 
> I was number 47, thanks for my 7 votes whoever you were (I assume you were one mad_malteaser)? :mrgreen:


 
Heehee, yeah I was. That was a great shot. Shame we don't have a 2nd and 3rd in this...


----------

